# Kem Aqua Plus Trouble - cracking topcoat



## Trox (Nov 3, 2016)

- TSP cleaned doors
- 220 sanded 
- Alcohol wipe 
- 1 coat BIN Shellac (24hour dry time)
- 2 coats Kem Aqua Plus - White - Gloss

Applied in 30% humidity @ 67 degrees F 

Equipment used - 5 stage HVLP by Graco. Model 9.5

Link to picture - http://imgur.com/a/lHDrz

Looking for some advice from an experienced painter on what might have caused this along with advised remedy.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

damn that picture looks familiar?!?!


----------



## Trox (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey Pacman, I saw you post in the last thread. You mentioned you knew exactly what happened. Do you have any advice in this situation?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Why do we have so many threads on this same subject? A curious mind wants to know.


----------



## Trox (Nov 3, 2016)

Wolfgang said:


> Why do we have so many threads on this same subject? A curious mind wants to know.


My last thread was closed by Wildbill. I think the confusion he had has been resolved. I was confused as well Wolfgang.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Trox said:


> My last thread was closed by Wildbill. I think the confusion he had has been resolved. I was confused as well Wolfgang.


Allow me to clarify. Try improving your communication methods.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Trox said:


> Hey Pacman, I saw you post in the last thread. You mentioned you knew exactly what happened. Do you have any advice in this situation?


nope.lain:


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Trox said:


> - TSP cleaned doors
> - 220 sanded
> - Alcohol wipe
> - 1 coat BIN Shellac (24hour dry time)
> ...


 Either door was still contaminated with grease or too thick of a topcoat. Strip and start over..


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Also, tsp is not recommended as a cleaner by Zinnser since people often do not rinse it well enough and it can cause adhesion issues.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

DeanV said:


> Also, tsp is not recommended as a cleaner by Zinnser since people often do not rinse it well enough and it can cause adhesion issues.


Yep, from BIN TDS regarding surface prep:
"If unsure of cleanliness, always wash surface with household ammonia and water solution, appropriate cleaning solution or solvent (do not use TSP as a cleaner)."

... and as Dean said, this is across the board with all of their other primers.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yep, from BIN TDS regarding surface prep:
> "If unsure of cleanliness, always wash surface with household ammonia and water solution, appropriate cleaning solution or solvent (do not use TSP as a cleaner)."
> 
> ... and as Dean said, this is across the board with all of their other primers.


It's actually pretty much across the board with.....well any latex paint. Unless you ask 22 year old jimmy at the SW store. Got an MBA after all......


----------

